# hortalizas pesadas (vegetables like potatoes, onions, carrots)



## urki62

Hello, everybody!!
I hope some English speaker can tell me if they have a particular denomination to vegetables like potatoes, onions,....In Spanish (Arg) we called them: hortalizas pesadas! Any idea?


----------



## cyberpedant

We call potatoes, onions and carrots "root crops" as we eat their underground portions rather than their leaves or flowers.


----------



## 0scar

También los zapallos y los tomates son "hortalizas pesadas" y no son "roots".


----------



## David

Un poco de investigación por Internet indica que esa denominación "hortalizas pesadas" y el corolario "hortalizas livianas" se usan aparentmente en el cono sur, sobre todo en Argentina y Uruguay. La clasificación para propósitos comerciales tiene poca lógica: el tomate es denso por su contenido de agua, pero su almacenaje, procesamiento, empaque, etc. son totalmente ajenos a lo requerido para la papa¨, para menconar una o la yuca, otra. En términos botánicos el tomate es fruta. Dado que parece un localismo y una clasificación basáda unicamente en la densidad o masa del producto relativo a su bulto, en términos conversacionales su _peso_ , sugiero que la traducción sea literal: "heavy" and "light" vegetables. He visto tabién "hortalizas pesadas y raíces"... Para propósitos de redacción, no confiaría, sin embargo, que la traducción sea inmediatmente comprensible por el lector inglés.


----------



## ilaló

Hola:
  Otras opciones:
  -bulky vegetables 
  -dense vegetables (o denser vegetables)
  -root and tuberous vegetables
  -hearty vegetables (menos preciso, creo)


----------



## 0scar

Yo le pondría algo como _leaf vegetables_ and _no leaf_ _vegetables_, para livianas y pesadas.


----------



## urki62

Es un problema, porque los tomates no son considerados como hortalizas pesadas. Es más son frutos y sin embargo clasifican más como hortalizas para la gente que trabaja en los Mercados Mayoristas. Igual gracias por las ayudas. Todas valen!!!


----------



## 0scar

Son frutos hortalizas porque se cultivan en huertas, igual que otros 3000 frutos más, como el zapallo y la berenjena.-
No son frutas.


----------



## urki62

Oscar! soy agrónoma. 
Me refiero a FRUTO porque nace de la flor fecundada. ejemplo: tomate, berenjena, pepino, pimiento, zapallo. y hay muchas hortalizas que son simplemente hojas, tub'erculos, ra/ices.
abrazo


----------



## urki62

urki62 said:


> Oscar! soy agrónoma.
> Me refiero a FRUTO porque nace de la flor fecundada. ejemplo: tomate, berenjena, pepino, pimiento, zapallo. y hay muchas hortalizas que son simplemente hojas, tubérculos, raíces.
> abrazo


----------



## cyberpedant

urki62 said:


> Hello, everybody!!
> I hope some English speaker can tell me if they have a particular denomination to vegetables like *potatoes, onions,*....In Spanish (Arg) we called them: hortalizas pesadas! Any idea?



"*root crop*, vegetable cultivated chiefly for its edible roots, e.g., the beet, turnip, mangel-wurzel, carrot, and parsnip."
http://www.answers.com/topic/root-crop

It seems from some of the previous posts that our categories do not neatly coincide.


----------

